# Car Pics



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I finally got pictures of car. here is a link to the webpage:http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/604886


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving to Member's Rides, where this belongs.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that spoiler LED is pretty fuckin' tight mang


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

thanks a lot guys. If you need any names of places where i bought my stuff let me know.


----------

